# Blessed and Thankful



## herb mcclure (Apr 5, 2015)

Reading through this forum is one of my past-times, since I am not available to hunt like normal this season.

Seems like in some of the more recent threads and post reply's, last week, many of us old timer turkey hunters, are in one way or another, softening the urge to kill every gobbler that comes within sight, or range of the gun. I too have killed a gobbler or two but, several years ago I begin to get respect of the wild turkeys and not just the killing of them.   

The killing of them, is my reason for posting this thread.

From this forum I have gathered that today's attitude about hunting turkeys is to....Kill,Kill,Kill; if that is not enough killing, then go to another state and Kill,Kill,Kill, some more. What is it about turkey hunting, that the urge to kill is so strong; much more so than other type hunts.

The way of our turkey hunting in today's world, it should be rated and labeled: "The Most Blood-Thirsty Sport Out There" That's my opinion.

Almost, fifty-years ago, an gentleman turkey hunter told me: "That if I would start hunting with a camera some of the time, my turkey hunting would improve; from being able to learn more from a turkey by watching it; instead of killing it so quick. He also, stressed: "You can hunt before the season every opens, with a camera and you can hunt during the season with both (gun and camera.) You can also hunt after the season closes, all the way till next gobbling time.

I would like to say, I am indebted to this man for lot's more than just his turkey caller, which I have used for many a season. By following his advise; I have photographed and enjoyed hunting turkeys with a camera all season of the year. ...Turkey Season is always open with a camera...

This Spring's season so far has only allowed for me to go into the turkey woods two times and only at mid-day then. However, I did not carry a gun, only a camera both times.

Yes, just one more tine I would like to make a movie-film of a real wild turkey, which lives in mountains where real wild turkeys have always lived. Making movies of him strutting and preforming to my taxidermy ed hen decoy; like the photos I made back in the 1970's, which I used in my Native Turkey books.

We all see things in different ways and have different opinions about turkeys and their hunting, however, I have been blessed in the turkey woods and I am thankful, to have hunted when and where I did. Because, in this new world of the internet,  and tv'; THEY ARE TEACHING NEW HUNTERS, KILLING AND NON-RESPECT FOR THE TURKEYS, OR HIS FELLOW TURKEY HUNTERS OUT THERE TOO.  NOT TO LEAVE OFF ONE OTHER THING ABOUT THIS NEW SCHOOLING; WE ARE LOSING OUR HERITAGE AND VALUES, ABOUT TURKEY HUNTING TOO.
herb mcclure


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 5, 2015)

You have made some great points! As one who has a lot more seasons behind me then I have before me, I tend to be more reflective of where I have come as a turkey hunter. Chasing this bird that we love through the woods has brought me a lot of fun and pleasure. I have taken more than my share of gobblers and I treasure the memory of every one. I also tend to remember more fondly the ones that gave me the slip and beat me in the woods. At this stage in my turkey hunting just being in the woods is enough. Sounds crazy but hard to explain.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Apr 5, 2015)

When I was a young hunter, I was as blood thirsty as any hunter. If it was legal and in range of my shot, then I never questioned whether or not to shoot. It didn't matter if I was persueing rabbit, squirrel, deer, or turkey. I simply lived for the kill. Somewhere in my mid twenties all this began to change. Now whenever I hunt it is more about the experience in nature than the kill. I have greater respect for the animals I hunt and only kill what I intend on eating. I suppose that age and maturity plays a big role in our approach on hunting.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 5, 2015)

Well said Herb.  I agree with your views on how bloodthirsty some hunters appear to be.  Bragging rights seem to come before passion.  Good insight Mr McClure.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 5, 2015)

Mr Herb, I just read your book about a month ago.  It was gifted to me from a good friend who lives in the foot hills of GA.  I hung on some of the things you said about patience and hunting mountain birds.  I took your wisdom and experience and learned from it.  Thus giving me more years of knowledge than I really have...  

I just got home from a few day trip to a GA WMA to pursue mountain turkeys.  I have tried off and on for 11 years to kill a mountain turkey and FINALLY got it done friday morning.

I listened ol Herb tell me when I was about panic and try to advance 10 yards to get a shot on the 2 gobblers that came in to, "be patient"

To my surprise, the dominant, 3rd gobbler showed up After I struggled to sit still and gave a strut show and took a load 6's.

Patience has killed more gobblers than guns.  (I think Mr Herb wrote like that....)


But to the original point of this thread....

I didnt pursue the other 2 birds later that morning even though I saw clearly what way they flew.  I have tried for over a decade to get a mountain turkey.  I imagine there is others in the same boat who would jump and down screaming with joy as I did when I finally got it done.

Just because you Can pull the trigger,  doesnt mean you always Should.

You are right Mr. Herb.  Your post is a good one.  Your experience is far greater than most on this forum.  I hope people get the point.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 5, 2015)

I gain a lot watching Toms when I decide not to pull the trigger. Just last season when I was 2 down early and not wanting to end the season, I saw something I never before saw. I had 6-8 hens and 2 Toms at 20-25 yards in a creek bottom, after deciding to pass I was watching the Toms strut and drum when 1 of the hens started strutting and then the hens went into a free for all fight while the Toms circled them strutting, gobbling and aging on the fight. Then they settled down and moved on down the bottom. I was well satisfied with that hunt.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 5, 2015)

I respect and admire the wild turkey as much as anyone. I enjoy preseason scouting trips when I watch wild turkeys do turkey things. However when I go HUNT for turkeys my intent is to kill gobblers. I make no apologies. I consider myself a steward of the land and work year round to improve thousands of acres for wildlife. Some of these area now flourish with wild turkeys when before there was few. I have always tried to give more than I take. Once again will make no apologies for taking what I do.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 5, 2015)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I respect and admire the wild turkey as much as anyone. I enjoy preseason scouting trips when I watch wild turkeys do turkey things. However when I go HUNT for turkeys my intent is to kill gobblers. I make no apologies. I consider myself a steward of the land and work year round to improve thousands of acres for wildlife. Some of these area now flourish with wild turkeys when before there was few. I have always tried to give more than I take. Once again will make no apologies for taking what I do.



Amen!  

I spend my hard earned money and lots of time improving turkey habitat every year.  I will spend 10 times the amount of time improving habitat for wildlife than I'll spend turkey hunting every year. I also line-up several trappers every year to trap my tracts that I hunt on. Raccoons are a turkeys number one predator. I've trapped 100's myself also over the years.  So when it comes turkey season I've put my time in and I'm ready to hunt.  During the spring my hunting is very limited due to work and family obligations.  I earn every turkey that God blesses me with.  If my season is only a couple of days so be it.  I'll cherish every moment of it.  I'll also make no apologies to anyone for what I kill.

As far as passion. Ask any of my close friends how much passion I have for the wild turkey.  Ask them how much time I prepare before the season......at lot more than I hunt.


----------



## brian lancaster (Apr 5, 2015)

Fine post Mr Herb you are absolutely correct, I rarely even take a gun anymore but just call for my son and friends and im trying to teach my son the kill is such a small part of turkey hunting. each sunrise we talk about our risen Savior and his creation. im thankful for role models like you and thanks for your post. as a small boy at Gibsons you talked to me about hunting every time I came in. thanks for that I still remember. shows the impact our actions has on others all of our days. thanks so much Mr Herb


----------



## strutlife (Apr 5, 2015)

Great post.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Use to be if you called a man a turkey hunter it was one of the biggest compliments you could pay him. Hunting turkeys was a one man, one call, and one gun with a very limited range, enterprise. The turkeys were truly wild animals and they wernt in every green field you drove past. There were no food plots, no game cameras, no timed feeders spewing corn at scheduled times. If you wanted to try your hand at hunting turkeys you had to hunt them in the remote difficult places they called home. The seasons were short, the limit was 1 gobbler. A man who killed a gobbler was very fortunate. A man who killed one every season was considered the best of the best. It was very hard work to be successful year after year. But being called a turkey hunter encapsulated so much more and told more about a man than I can or care to elaborate. 
Then came an organization named the NWTF. And while I believe the originators ideas were truly noble what his followers have done to turkey hunting is horrible. Self-serving, money hungry individuals have sought to turn this once honorable and pure form of hunting into a circus. The bloodlines diluted, new species of birds created by crossing with domesticated stock and classified as wild sub-species so hunters can now go after the grand slam, extend their season, and increase their kill numbers. It is a joke. About the only benefit I see is that they get to enjoy some really outstandingly beautiful places.
Some people are under the illusion that killing huge numbers of gobblers will make them a turkey hunter. They are reaching for something that they have no understanding of and probably is no longer there or soon wont be. Others dont care or dont know the tradition and heritage of turkey hunting. All they know is they just like it for the excitement and what they consider a challenge as portrayed by the tv hunters and every Joe that posts videos on youtube. If you put these guys down in the swamps or up in the mountains hunting wild eastern birds you might see a lot of beautiful scenery but very little killing. Think about how many hunting shows or youtube videos you have seen where they are hunting those scenarios. There are very few out there.
As others have posted I too try to get a limit of gobblers each spring in Ga. and Tenn. and have little remorse for taking a gobblers life other than the fact that I am killing a truly magnificent animal. I dont think anyone who respects their quarry could help but feel a little sad when they take the life of such. But I am a hunter and killing a gobbler is my intention. I have no desire however to hunt a bird that has been crossed out and is not a truly wild animal. I still want to hunt wild birds in remote places. 
Mr. McClure please do not lament the fact that turkey hunting has taken a turn. Be grateful that you were a part of what it once was and have good memories to think back on. Be satisfied that there are still a few out there that strive for what you know and believe in what you believe.
I want to wish everyone good luck pursuing their quarry however and wherever they choose to hunt. It is not my place or wish to push my views on other hunters but I would be remiss to let my feelings on the subject go unstated.
If when I die someone gets up at my funeral and says Jeff Carter was a turkey hunter I will be a happy corpse.


----------



## herb mcclure (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr. Carter, those were some powerful words about were we mountain people have come from in our youth; and as an old man they brought tears to my eyes.
Your way of words are beyond great. Yes, it use to be something; if you where known as a turkey man. Thanks so much for your personal views. 
herb mcclure


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 6, 2015)

Timber 1,
Great post! Your post nailed it on the head.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 6, 2015)

*Primal instinct...*

From the time I was a youg'en in the deer woods with my dad, and to this day, there has always been a "blood thirst" for me that comes with every season. Be it deer or turkey. I have to admit that, that thirst is still there. It's a part of being human. And it always will be. 

From the time we set out blinds after some preseason scouting, to that first pull of the trigger, the "thirst" is what drives us into the woods. It is what gets us up at 3:30 in the morning to make a 100 mile drive to a chunk of land that we hope contains the prey we seek. It's what keeps us sitting still in 100 degree weather, underneath some pines or in a swampy bottom surrounded by ticks and mosquitoes. It drives us to foreign countries in our pursuit. It is what keeps us doing these same things day in and day out, kill or no kill, all season long. 

And what do we do if we have an unsuccessful season? We begin preparing for the next season. We till the ground and plant seeds hoping to make the conditions ideal for the game we seek. Some of us do so in an effort to make a better environment not only for the animals to thrive in, but also to set ourselves up for the chance at harvesting our bounty. We do so, so that future generations may be able to enjoy the same experiences. We do so because we are "hunters" and by the very definition that makes us "killers".

There is a primal instinct inside each of us. It begins with the very first kill. For some the instinct may turn into the push of a button to get that amazing photograph. For some the thirst never goes away or it becomes stronger. Whatever our reasons are for hunting they are our own. As long as we go about them ethically, there is nothing more I nor anyone else can ask for.

Just my two cents... I wish you all the very best of luck this turkey season. And for those fortunate enough to have already tagged out I congratulate you. 

Good hunting,

 Nick J.


----------



## blong (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr. Herb, I am still a fairly young man in my eyes but a has been in others. I fully understand your point. Over the years I have become less blood thirsty and just long for a character bird to hunt and play the game with each season. I enjoy a good gobbling two yr old marching into the barrel but would rather have a several hour match with an old bird. About the respect of the wild turkey, these pics of the boot on the head make me sick.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 6, 2015)

I like to kill turkeys.  No apologies.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 6, 2015)

I cant speak for everyone else.
 I didn't grow up in a hunting family. I had to learn from others or figure it out myself.
 I wouldn't call it bloodthirsty. I would call it driven. Did the kill matter more than the hunt? Yes it did. It was how I proved that I was a good hunter. It justified my manhood in some way.
 Over the years that has changed for me. I relish some of the unsuccessful hunts just as much as the successful ones. And a exciting hunt topped of by a harvest is the ultimate.
 I wonder how much the age / experience of the average turkey hunter has to do what you see as bloodthirsty.


----------



## Dinosaur (Apr 6, 2015)

Everyone and their grandma are hunting now. It's almost made it a race, just like everyday life itself has become. If I don't get in there and kill them, my neighbors on all sides will. Leases and properties are getting smaller. You can't let animals walk anymore to get older. It's put meat in my freezer, or let someone else eat it. This is so sad to even post, but it's the truth. I would love to have enough land to enjoy my wildlife more, right now, we just try to keep our neighbors from enjoying all our wildlife!


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 6, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> I like to kill turkeys.  No apologies.



Well said, Ryan.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 6, 2015)

This has been a good thread and I respect the thoughts of those that have been posted. I was blessed to harvest my first bird in Webster County back in '76 and my last this past Saturday in Sumter County and I hope I will harvest another before the season ends. My goal when I hunt is to harvest game. The reality over the years that more often than not I come home empty handed having been outwitted by some ole gobbler. Which in turns makes the occasional harvest so special. I have been blessed to harvest turkeys in this great state as well Virginia and Missouri and have a very high regard for turkey hunters. Richard


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 6, 2015)

Turkeys have the highest respect from me. Truly amazing animals. Having the opportunity to take a gobbler is such a small part of it to me. I love to scout and hear them sound off, but I also enjoy the chase. This season I have been truly blessed by already taking 2 here in alabama and the memories that came with those birds, man oh man!! the past 3 weekends an old bird has been taking me to school I am here to tell you!!! At 24 years old I hope and pray that I have the opportunity to chase them for as long as I am able. There's truly something special about the way these animals communicate with one another. You fellas are correct, TV shows now days are all about kill kill kill. We all have our own opinions and beliefs but these turkeys always remind me of that passage from Psalm 139:14, I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvelous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well....these turkeys are definitely wonderfully made. I hope that some day I have the privilege to meet a few of you old timers. Mr. McClure, I hope one day to shake your hand and talk about north georgia hunting. I was able to experience the toughness of those mountain birds and I hope to do it again really soon. Happy hunting to all and be safe out there. God bless


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 7, 2015)

"We all see things in different ways"

Well you gotta break some eggs if you want an omelet.

I have the greatest respect for you Mr. Herb, but I must stir your pot.  

I've been following GON Turkey Talk for several years now and believe most all the hunters on here to be of the finest moral and ethical standing.  They are grateful for their encounters and time in the woods.  They are paying or have payed their dues in boot leather and sweat.  When they do succeed in harvesting a gobbler, it is with pride and joy that they share here not bragging rights.  These hunters are passing along respect for the wild turkey and and empowering new comers and youth with the stewardship of our natural wonders.  You can planly see this taking hold in the smiles on the faces of members children and in the "got my first" threads.  Licenses will be purchased and excise taxes paid to preserve land and manage game.  And yes, turkeys will be killed.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 7, 2015)

"It's a numbers game" -Ken Morgan

Me and Ken think a lot alike.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 7, 2015)

Slings and Arrows said:


> "We all see things in different ways"
> 
> Well you gotta break some eggs if you want an omelet.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## herb mcclure (Apr 8, 2015)

My response to some of the post, which were posted about my original comments made on the thread.

First, I thank everyone who replied to this thread, both pro and con. May I also, recognize all of you here on this forum as having good moral and ethical standings, as fellow turkey hunters. 

I fully knew, when I was writing this very strong language about the killing, I was going up against most of the frequent posters who post threads here often, especially during turkey season and that I would be criticizes  for making these comments. However, the views I stated, are the views in which I see today's turkey hunting sport. 

In my defense, I would like to break down my original comments.
1st= I stated, it seems like some of us old timer turkey hunters are in one-way or another, are softening our urge to kill every gobbler that comes insight; any which way they can be killed.
THEN SOME OF YOU POSTERS TWISTED AND SIRED MY WORDS ALL AROUND, TO SUIT YOUR OWN THOUGHTS AND FEELINGS; WHICH HAS BEEN DONE HERE AND ON SOME OTHER THREADS TOO.

2nd= All the posting about killing of turkeys and the fact that hardly anyone will past on a gobbler, to let him live for another -day, are my reasons for this thread.And my thoughts still stand, after reading your comments both pro and con. As Turkey Hunting Being: "The Most Blood-Thirsty Sport There Is". 
Nothing in my thread was said against any one's personal integrity, moral, or ethical beings, or their ability as turkey hunters, or the time and boot-leather they put in. To me again, the posting of killing type threads are a brag.

3rd= This was nothing-more than telling how I was encouraged to hunt with a camera, to learn turkey behavior, which I needed, because of loss of hearing and the camera would extend my enjoyment hunting all year around.  

4th= Telling about my own personal hunting trips this season, into the wild turkey's whereabouts and that I only took a camera, and no gun.

A side-note: I stopped killing deer in 1995, after trophy hunting and killing Georgia bucks; until the money game and leasing took over, as well as a lot of other things. Who knows,I may have already killed my last gobbler too, the last one in my story about: "A Season For The Book". That' s  an old thread of last year. If that is my last gobbler then, it don't mean I wont be hunting without my  camera and letting some gobblers walk.


5th MY PERSONAL VIEWS OF HOW THE INTERNET AND TV SHOWS ARE INFLUENCING TODAY'S HUNTERS AND OUR YOUTH HUNTERS, ALSO STILL STANDS.
WHAT A LOT OF TODAY'S HUNTERS CALL RESPECT AND DOING FOR TURKEYS, IS NOTHING NO MORE THAN CREATING MORE OPPORTUNITY PLACES, TO KILL MORE TURKEYS OR TO MAKE SURE IT IS EASIER FOR THEM TO KILL  ON THEIR OTHER HUNTS.

As for apologies, I don't believe I owe anyone a personal apology. I have only just stated my own views. I will respect your views on hunting and killing. You do your things and I will do mine.
herb mcclure


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 9, 2015)

herb mcclure said:


> My response to some of the post, which were posted about my original comments made on the thread.
> 
> First, I thank everyone who replied to this thread, both pro and con. May I also, recognize all of you here on this forum as having good moral and ethical standings, as fellow turkey hunters.
> 
> ...



Thanks Herb, as with many of your opinions (native turkeys) I will have to agree to disagree.

Hope you have a great season.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 9, 2015)

There are 365 days a year. I split them up like this

305 of them I will do anything in the world to help a turkey survive.
60 of them (march 15-may 15) I will do whatever it takes to kill one.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 9, 2015)

You are correct, Herb. My views wouldn't be taken well either. I'm anti decoy. I learned last year that if I was there, with no gun, I got the same thrill of watching a tom come in. It's death and a picture with it isn't always necessary. My ego rests in the fact an animal was within shooting range. I quit watching hunting shows ages ago. I love taking pictures. Looking at those pictures lets me hunt year round. The pictures in my head, before I had a camera, are as vivid as they were 30 or 40 years ago. I killed one turkey that didn't gobble. I wish I hadn't.  I respect a hunter for doing whatever he can legally do to enjoy his time outdoors. If its taking a limit, then good luck with it. My favorite turkeys to hunt, are those that seem impossible to kill. I'll waste a whole season trying to outsmart one bird I get obsessed with. Unless I ever shoot one on the last day, I'll always be a bird shy of my limit. The hunt is my enjoyment.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 9, 2015)

This man was blessed with a gobbler this morning and I can tell you he was very thankful. At 85 he doesn't run up the ridges anymore but slow and easy still gets the job done. I was grinning like the Cheshire cat when I heard the single shot echo across the mountain.


----------



## antnye (Apr 9, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> This man was blessed with a gobbler this morning and I can tell you he was very thankful. At 85 he doesn't run up the ridges anymore but slow and easy still gets the job done. I was grinning like the Cheshire cat when I heard the single shot echo across the mountain.



That is awesome!  Congrats to Mr Dewey! Hope Im still after them at 85.


----------



## Beechhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

*killing*

You know what they say about opinions, "everyone has one". I hunt to kill. Otherwise I would be a bird watcher. I have no quarel with bird watchers. Just don't confuse the 2 activities. If I am watching a bird that means he isn't close enough to kill.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 9, 2015)

Beechhunter said:


> You know what they say about opinions, "everyone has one". I hunt to kill. Otherwise I would be a bird watcher. I have no quarel with bird watchers. Just don't confuse the 2 activities. If I am watching a bird that means he isn't close enough to kill.



I like watching birds... frying in a vat of oil and seasoned with cajun spice.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll watch them during deer season.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 9, 2015)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Thanks Herb, as with many of your opinions (native turkeys) I will have to agree to disagree.



No doubt!


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 9, 2015)

herb mcclure said:


> As for apologies, I don't believe I owe anyone a personal apology. I have only just stated my own views. I will respect your views on hunting and killing. You do your things and I will do mine.
> herb mcclure



Just want to clear this up, as I think my comment is the only one in which the word "apologies" was written.  I said "no apologies," to mean: I will not apologize for killing turkeys...ie, I like to kill them during turkey season and I have no regrets about it; not "now apologize," which would have  conversely been me asking for you to apologize for your opinion.


Judging from your last paragraph, I'm not sure the above was clear, and I just want to make sure that you don't think that I think that you should apologize for your opinions.  

I apologize for any confusion.  

Heh, get it?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

With the exception of Timber's post, this thread has gone to the birds.  Let's just all do our own thing and be proud, honest, and ethical.  I am one of those hardcore guys and have had a horrible season so far but I look forward to everyone's insight whether or not I agree.  Its all about perspective.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> This man was blessed with a gobbler this morning and I can tell you he was very thankful. At 85 he doesn't run up the ridges anymore but slow and easy still gets the job done. I was grinning like the Cheshire cat when I heard the single shot echo across the mountain.



Good stuff right there. Joey and I had a dandy fly down in our lap this morning over on the west mtn.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 9, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> Good stuff right there. Joey and I had a dandy fly down in our lap this morning over on the west mtn.



That's where we were. I was on a roosted bird this morning had some hen competition after he flew down and tried to move on him to block the hens and he picked me off.  He killed his around 10 am.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> That's where we were. I was on a roosted bird this morning had some hen competition after he flew down and tried to move on him to block the hens and he picked me off.  He killed his around 10 am.



We were at the check station by 745. Joey's was #26 I believe.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 9, 2015)

7:45 was about the time I was asking for a do over.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 9, 2015)

I hunted deer all my life....as for turkeys I started in mid 90's thru late 90's and scored on about a half dozen birds  before a divorce and homelessness took me away a while. As a recovering addict (almost 6 yrs clean now) I'm back in full force. I have tagged out in GA. this morning at 7:30. Two birds last week end....my first double ever. I'm sad my seasons over but plan to extend it by carrying my call and cam. Hopefully I can call one in for my cousin. 
I enjoy all aspects of the turkey/deer woods...that being in tune with nature; and the harvesting of my game. Also its my one on one time with God All Mighty.

Good Luck To All This Season !


----------



## gregg (Apr 9, 2015)

My dad is 82 and still hunts them with the passion of a 20 year old....hope I am fit enough to keep after them when I am 85, that is awesome.


----------



## cumberland (Apr 11, 2015)

I have never posted pictures of any turkeys, or any of my occasional successes on turkeys on the internet. I do truly believe a lot of hunters put their main importance on bragging rights. It is embarrassing to see how turkey hunters act on video's today.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 14, 2015)

Time in the woods is the way to become a woodsman.  There are things to be learned from TV, video, books and blogs but all that pales to your own experiences gained from time in the outdoors.  

I tip my hat to anyone that has found a way to make a living hunting or fishing.  It is a full time job with much overtime and sponsers to answer to.  You have to show success with their products time and time again.  I'm guessing the stress and pressure on those fellas is more than most professions.  They are hunters.  But on TV, they are salesmen selling product.   In the end, the products they sell contribute to the conservation and preservation of wildlife and game.  The hunting products industry and it's products are always evolving and sometimes unaviodable.  Anyone who has ever purchased camo clothing in the last 35 years is supporting the industry and their sales efforts including TV show sponsorships - like it or not.

There are several hunting books that speak of the different stages of a hunter's career.  On this web site, all stages are represented.  But whether you are just getting started or are trying to rise through the ranks of your peers or grinding it out on a TV show or you are and old timer mentor of mentors, I applaud and encourage your endevours.  It truely takes all kinds.


----------



## ccleroy (Apr 14, 2015)

I take your original post as one of bragging about yourself, how many turkeys you've killed and how mountain turkeys are the only ones that matter. Am I wrong? I enjoy hunting turkeys, the old guard, the lore, hunting the old way, the allure of 3 toes and every 4:30 am wake up to get ready for a interaction with a wild turkey. There is no one that can question how much respect I have for them, what I do to preserve their habitat, and my motives for hunting them. If you're talking about the new generation of grab a decoy and kill a turkey on his aggression instead of hunting one in the woods bringing the fight to him, thats a thread for another place and time.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Love shooting them,love calling them for other people to shoot, and love being with friends and family when they miss them. Have traveled to kill them and have killed a few limits in Georgia but now I would rather call them for my wife or soon.


Very seldom post pics of anything. I understand when people do though. Maybe its their first, maybe they come from a nonhunting family, maybe they need a group hug, but whatever the reason I am happy for them.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 14, 2015)

maybe they need a group hug.[/QUOTE]
Haha. I think this is so true.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 14, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> Love shooting them,love calling them for other people to shoot, and love being with friends and family when they miss them. Have traveled to kill them and have killed a few limits in Georgia but now I would rather call them for my wife or soon.
> 
> 
> Very seldom post pics of anything. I understand when people do though. Maybe its their first, maybe they come from a nonhunting family, maybe they need a group hug, but whatever the reason I am happy for them.



Kill pics are to separate the killers from the keyboard Cowboys.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 14, 2015)

I enjoy the pics but I don't think they indicate much about a turkey hunter.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 14, 2015)

Some of the most hardcore guys and recognized hunters on here rarely post anything and almost never post pics. Just saying. I agree with above from Ironhead.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 14, 2015)

XIronheadX said:


> I enjoy the pics but I don't think they indicate much about a turkey hunter.



Was a joke fellas. Geeezzzzz


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 14, 2015)

I love to kill turkeys but I think I understand what Mr. McLure is saying. The industrialization of the sport has degraded the bird and made it all about the bragging rights. Between all the "thunder chicken/funky chicken" nonsense and those that think it's cool to take 70 yard pop shots at turkeys I've about quit watching hunting shows. There's something almost spiritual about matching wits with a wild turkey gobbler for me. It ain't all about the kill but letting one walk that I've beaten at his own game is rarely going to happen.


----------



## ccleroy (Apr 15, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I love to kill turkeys but I think I understand what Mr. McLure is saying. The industrialization of the sport has degraded the bird and made it all about the bragging rights. Between all the "thunder chicken/funky chicken" nonsense and those that think it's cool to take 70 yard pop shots at turkeys I've about quit watching hunting shows. There's something almost spiritual about matching wits with a wild turkey gobbler for me. It ain't all about the kill but letting one walk that I've beaten at his own game is rarely going to happen.



I agree


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 15, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I love to kill turkeys but I think I understand what Mr. McLure is saying. The industrialization of the sport has degraded the bird and made it all about the bragging rights. Between all the "thunder chicken/funky chicken" nonsense and those that think it's cool to take 70 yard pop shots at turkeys I've about quit watching hunting shows. There's something almost spiritual about matching wits with a wild turkey gobbler for me. It ain't all about the kill but letting one walk that I've beaten at his own game is rarely going to happen.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## Flintridge (Apr 15, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I love to kill turkeys but I think I understand what Mr. McLure is saying. The industrialization of the sport has degraded the bird and made it all about the bragging rights. Between all the "thunder chicken/funky chicken" nonsense and those that think it's cool to take 70 yard pop shots at turkeys I've about quit watching hunting shows. There's something almost spiritual about matching wits with a wild turkey gobbler for me. It ain't all about the kill but letting one walk that I've beaten at his own game is rarely going to happen.



Good summary.  There is something special about working a bird in some of the most majestic places God has created.  
Its all about the CHASE for me and all that comes with the CHASE.  I've come to learn that if that chase ends with a bird over my shoulder then that's a bonus, if not then its still special and stokes the fire!


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 30, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I love to kill turkeys but I think I understand what Mr. McLure is saying. The industrialization of the sport has degraded the bird and made it all about the bragging rights. Between all the "thunder chicken/funky chicken" nonsense and those that think it's cool to take 70 yard pop shots at turkeys I've about quit watching hunting shows. There's something almost spiritual about matching wits with a wild turkey gobbler for me. It ain't all about the kill but letting one walk that I've beaten at his own game is rarely going to happen.


 exactly, I enjoy working one as much as anything and I'd much rather watch him walk off and me be able to hunt him again then to throw up a hail mary shot at 70 to 80 yards and booger him up. Although some of these boys can efficiently kill them that far. I don't have my gun set up that way.


----------



## herb mcclure (May 1, 2015)

In my original thread's post over a month ago, one of the comments I told of was: How one more time I would like to make a movie-film of a real wild gobbler, which lives in mountains where real wild turkeys have always lived; making a movie-film of him strutting and preforming  to my taxidermy real hen decoy.; like the photos I made back in the 1970's;  which I used in my book.

Well, the good Lord has Blessed, me again, with just that;   and I am very Thankful.

 I was able to have an afternoon off, from going to a nursing-home , which I do regularly. 

Leaving Gainesville before noontime , I hurriedly drove for two hours, much of that time was on real rough dirt roads; due to bad weather this Spring. Upon arriving at my destination were the Appalachian Trail crosses the rough mountain dirt road; I hurriedly got my packs with camera and decoy, to hike up the trail to a mountain, which I would have to climb; up to a calling place.

Up there at the calling place, were I have called many of a gobbler to the gun, but never to make a movie there of an native gobbler. It was past 2.M., when I finally got settled in the calling place. 

On the way up the mountain both of my my hearing aids, signal their batteries were dead. I was beyond myself when I discovered I did not have extra batteries with me.I had to remove the aids from both ears, because they were like ear-plugs, if left in. Now without hearing aids, I cannot hear my own voice; when talking. What a dilemma, no hearing and going to try to call a gobbler, o' well, it is nice to just be in the turkey woods

When making my call's on the Leon Johenning turkey caller, I could only hear the top part of the yelps; not the tone at all. However, when one has sucked on this caller for 50 years; I kindly have the handle of how to call with it.
For two hours I called very sparingly, but loud, making lost calls; not the lower hen calls I normally do; because of the wind that was blowing, with a cold front coming though.

Over towards 5: p.m., I must have cat-nap, like ole' Hoglgips did on an early thread; because when my eyes open and became focus, there was a native gobbler strutting and preforming, within 20 yards of me at the decoy. This was what I had hoped would happen this season of 2015. The good Lord did Bless me and I am very Thankful.

No, this video, will not be posted on the GON forum, however, come next January, when the "Call Makers Weekend" happens at Unicoi State Park in Helen, GA., and if the good Lord is willing, I will be there giving a seminar and showing this native gobbler at 20 yards strutting and preforming on a mountain where native turkeys have always lived.
herb mcclure


----------



## Slings and Arrows (May 1, 2015)

Mr. Herb, your appreciation for the forests you treck and the encounters you have there are inspiring.  Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 1, 2015)

I would like to see it but Helen is a little too far away for me.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 1, 2015)

Mr. Herb, I'm glad you got to see it, one more time.

Hope I'll be able to see the video in January myself.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 1, 2015)

Look forward to seeing it myself Mr. Herb!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 1, 2015)

I look forward to the video as well.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 1, 2015)

Wow Herb! What a great story.  I will be there but I'm sure I will see you before then.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 2, 2015)

I agree with everybody in this thread in some way or another.  I DESPISE the way that outdoor tv has gone and when I see people with hunting stickers on their truck, I usually know to steer the other way.  True outdoorsman don't have "BUCKMASTER" or "CRIMSON KILLER" junk on their property.  

They love turkeys and they don't use phrases like "whack em and stack em" or "we made it stink".  All this kind of nonsense sickens me.  As I've always said, I agree with David Peterson.  The hunting community does NOT NEED MORE HUNTERS.  WE NEED BETTER HUNTERS.  Hunters who have a respect for wildlife and who know how to identify all types of wildlife and plant life, and who the non-hunting public can respect and understand.

It is pretty sad the way we are perceived now and it is our own fault.  

I love the big mountains and I seem to send the steering wheel that direction more and more.  Everything carried out of there means more and it's just because it is harder.  Most people don't want that.  They want to sit in a food plot and stack up the first three birds that run in.  Every time.  And then run home to post them on a forum.  

I know what Mr Mcclure is saying.  I also own his book and completely disagree with a whole lot of it.  I killed my limit this year and don't regret it but I am deeply disgusted with the way hunting is headed.  It's getting pretty scary honestly.


----------



## willie1971 (May 2, 2015)

my most memoriable turkey hunt was this youth day with my son who's 8, and we didn't shoot at all.  he had trouble shouldering my old 410 and honestly, he hated the kick/noise.  i called a big gobbler on an afternoon with a glass call to 20 yards.  my point is that i watched a gobbler circle us for 45 minutes.  if it wasn't youth day, instead a regular season, i would've never witnessed such a sight.  it was his 1st turkey hunt.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 3, 2015)

If folks didn't post pictures and stories (which I enjoy) this forum would just be full of whining and complaining about how others hunt.  

Some of ya'll have got it made if this is all you have to worry about.


----------



## Timber1 (May 3, 2015)

I am glad you got to see the show Mr. McClure. Also glad you got it on film. I may have to try the nap strategy before the season is over.


----------



## herb mcclure (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking back over some of the threads I have posted in the past; I came across this one where back in 2015 I tell about a mountain gobbler which lives on the B-R WMA and I getting him on video film. I also, stated that if the good LORD was willing I would be showing it at Unicoi in 2016. Well, due to circumstances, which I could not get done; the film was never made and put together for me to show.

Well again, thanks to Mark Sharpe for helping me. After two years time; I now have the original video film back in my procession. I do believe the good LORD; does want for this video to be seen; and for me to show that gobbler and some other gobblers that I have called and videoed in the past, which have not every been shown. Let's. all look forward to 2018 Unicoi Call Makers show. Hopefully, the video footage that was not edited and put together for 2016; will get seen next year; along with the other gobbler's that I had already called, and made videos of them. I will be trying for an opportunity to make a new video this season; of the gobbler with fire in his red-eyes. A still photo of him is posted on the thread by Critterslayer; A couple of Mountain Gobblers. 
herb mcclure


----------

